# Mph



## saathyagi

what are the opportunities for international students after a graduating with a Master of public health degree?


----------



## Wanderer

Hello saathyagi and welcome to the forum,

As the name of the degree implies, opportunities are going to be in the health industry and that could be in the administration side of a state health department or if you had some practical hospital experience, you may get into a hospital administration/management area.

Usually, most universities will put out some information re what prospects are for students and it can depend a lot on the nature of the degree or Masters, as to whether there are any elective areas of study that would take you in a certain direction, the Helath Insurance area for instance if there was a focus on finance and legal areas.


----------

